# Couple New ones



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are a few new ones Ive done recently


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

This is a predator that my 10yr old Tyler did for the expo


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great work guys! Im impressed. I love those preditor wraps. Might need your son to teach me a thing or 2 :redface:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

chuck your work is always impressive but i think tyler gonna up ya sooner than you think


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice looking rods, every one of them.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

FishNC13 said:


> Great work guys! Im impressed. I love those preditor wraps. Might need your son to teach me a thing or 2 :redface:


You have a college degree, you should be able to figure it out on your own....


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> You have a college degree, you should be able to figure it out on your own....


I could....I just dont want to......


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Totally amazing.  Those are some fantastic looking rods. Great work.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

They all great look great. Tyler's got talent, especially for a 10 year old.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> chuck your work is always impressive but i think tyler gonna up ya sooner than you think


You have no idea. He already picks out all his colors, and even when I think they wont work, they always blow me away. I do all his packing right now, and that is about to change.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice looking work.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> You have no idea. He already picks out all his colors, and even when I think they wont work, they always blow me away. I do all his packing right now, and that is about to change.


LOL, and the training wheels start to fall off....


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Excellent work Chuck and Tyler. All those look great.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice..


----------



## mikeb1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice Chuck!!!


----------

